# HOW To FIX Firefox 3 msvcr80.dll crash



## hipinidaho (Mar 1, 2009)

*firefox 3 msvcr80.dll crash - HOW To FIX* 
OK, this one really made me crazy.
1st~ I uninstalled Mozilla Firefox 3.0.6,

2nd~ I searched for any hidden files in my system, program files and registry that were named Mozilla an/or Firefox and removed them.

3rd~ I Re-booted did a clean install of Mozilla Firefox 3.0.6
Problem was still there.

4th~ I Updated Java - Problem still there

5th~ I Searched my entire system for the msvcr80.dll driver and replaced all but one. The only directory which wouldn't let me replace the driver was,
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_6b128700

And alas, the problem still there... waaa

OK, now that I've made you listen to all my woes, 
HERE"S THE FIX!!!

Open Mozilla, go to TOOLS.

Then click on ADD-ONS

Now go down the list and DISABLE EVERYTHING.

Restart Mozilla and then visit all those problem sites where Mozilla would pop up the msvcr80.dll error message. Viola! no more problem!

Glad I could help everyone.

Please uphold the US Constitution, don't allow them to attack our 2nd amendment rights, and hold fast to Christ in these last days.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Your solution seems a bit extreme to fix a problem that is external to Firefox.


----------



## hipinidaho (Mar 1, 2009)

John Doe,
If you look at the hoops I jumped through to fix the problem, you'll see I exhausted many efforts. To that end, instead of a slam why don't you present another alternative suggestion that works for this problem? What do you got? 

Thought so...


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

hipinidaho said:


> John Doe,
> If you look at the hoops I jumped through to fix the problem, you'll see I exhausted many efforts. To that end, instead of a slam why don't you present another alternative suggestion that works for this problem? What do you got?
> 
> Thought so...


It was not intended as "a slam"; rather, it simply seemed like an awfully big hammer to take to the problem.

First, _never_ overwrite dll files on a system. Perhaps in one case out of a million that might be the right answer, but in the other cases it is not the right solution. Ever.

Since you have disabled all add-ons, you are obviously on the right track. But it is unlikely that all the add-ons were causing the problem. The exercise is to find out which add-on is problematic. Perhaps we can assist in that endeavor. 

What add-ons are installed in Firefox (that you disabled)?
What is the operating system?
Is the operating system current on Microsoft maintenance?
Do you have games (e.g.: Quake) installed?


----------

